# Real or fake



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all!

I have recently bought a Hublot F1 (used) on ebay (£12K), the seller didn't have the original box of F1 therefore he gave me some other Hublot's box but the paper & warranty card are of F1.
It's my first hublot & I have no clue whether it's original or fake, I took it to the local jeweller on high street i.e. Ernest & Jones & their expert said that though they don't sell Hublot but the watch looks genuine & has genuine moment. But still I am in doubt because as Ernest & Jones doesn't sell Hublot so their' expert's opinion is not worthy. I have uploaded the video of this watch on youtube:

Hublot F1 King Power - YouTube

Can someone please tell me if I am mugged or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

You spent 12 grand on a watch you didn't even check out first? Are you kidding me?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> You spent 12 grand on a watch you didn't even check out first? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


how am I suppose to verify the watch if I am buying it online?
I did some research before buying it, & I found few instructions such as the rotor has engraved markings, the fake hublot has saw shaped screw fixed on rotor etc it satisfies all the conditions which I have found online but I want 100% satisfaction, the RRP is approx. £18k therefore £12k is a good bargain.

The ernest&jones expert opened the back case (crystal) & checked the movement & then told me it's original.


----------



## Domo Kun (Jul 14, 2012)

12 000 online to unknown person you have never seen in reality that is brave  I would take a plane or something just to buy it.

You only have videos? It looks really good...


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

Domo Kun said:


> 12 000 online to unknown person you have never seen in reality that is brave  I would take a plane or something just to buy it.
> 
> You only have videos? It looks really good...


No, I won't take a plane to USA from UK for only £12K because the time spent on the whole travel hassle will cost me a fortune at my job, plus even if the watch turns into fake or faulty then ebay gives full right to open a case against the seller & finally fully refunded for that. In past, I bought a gucci watch for which I paid £600 & I found it fake, I went through the whole procedure & I got my full refund.

In any case, I have verified the watch from AD (Marcus Watches London), & it's 100% genuine. I bought this watch in used condition because the watch with same age is available here (in UK) at £16K so I guess I saved some money 

Soon, I will post the pics


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice and definitely real.


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you buy from Frame of time ?


----------

